# Mooring vs. Slip



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Other that rowing out to the mooring (which is kind-of fun), are there any downsides to keeping a boat on a mooring? Is the boat at any more risk on a mooring from storms? Is there any concern with leaving a boat on a mooring for up to weeks at a time without a visit?


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

I have done the mooring and slip on my J24 which has NO automatic bilge pump in several locations on Long Island and prefer the mooring as even after a monsoon its rare for more than 5 gallons of water to be in the boat . 

The big down side to the mooring here is its a PITA to clean the boat BUT on the bright side it rained a LOT this year and i was able to scrub and let nature rinse the crap out of it  several times a week 

When i had the boat in the slip i always had to be real carefull about how the boat was tied up and protected from dock rash


----------



## RealityCheck (Jun 2, 2007)

It really depends on the location, quality of the mooring/ slip and what your use is. It is typically easier to access a boat from the slip, but cost are typically higher.

Both have a potential for damage to elements and other boaters and simple theft. Location and security have wide variations.

I personally avoid slips when ever possible and only go into one on very rare occasions preferring mooring and anchoring when I'm to be aboard.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

I would generally agree with tommays. 

Keeping up with the scrubbing is inconvenient. 

But if the mooring is well sheltered, the boat is probably safest from damage there. While it's good to check-up on it as often as possible, there should be no worries about leaving it for weeks at a time, either.

It is a hassle at times to have to row out and back to the boat (assuming no launch service). Not so much when you're heading out or coming back from a sail, but especially when you are visiting to work on the boat. If you only have a few hours to get a job done, it's much easier to be able to step on and off the boat at the dock.

But one nice advantage is that sometimes the mooring is a destination unto itself. If the wind is blowing stink or you just feel like staying put -- you're already there.


----------



## CapnMikel (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, if you are confident in the mooring setup then go for the mooring. You will need a place to park & legally launch your tender from also. But if money is not the issue I'd prefer the slip. Water, electricity, security & ease of getting to her.
Besides, marina life can be fun ;D because there are always characters around.
Plus you get to know other boaters & learn from them.
edit: I say this as I'm on a mooring ball waiting to get into a marina, lol


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

What are the restrictions on making your own mooring? I'm fortunate enough to live on the oceanfront and there are a few (rarely used) boats moored in the bay. It would certainly reduce my sailing budget, well OK, allow me to buy more toys, if I could moor up for free and just get a dingy to get out to her.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I agree with a lot of the comments already made.<O</O
I will tell you that, just last week our area experienced Storm conditions for two days straight with sustained winds in the 40's and gusts as high as 50+ knots. (This storm has been well documented in these threads by various posters). When it was all said and done I had a Homer Simpson moment and went Doh! I could have put the boat on one of the empty moorings. I checked with the principals at the marina and they said it would have been fine to move to an empty can. As long as the mooring can is properly set and rated to the correct displacement of your vessel and if you have proper swing room along with a properly sized swivel and pendant, I always feel the boat is safer on a mooring can in extreme conditions.
And... It's always easier to get on and off a mooring when the wind is blowing like stink, especially short handed.<O</O
<O</O


JohnRPollard said:


> If the wind is blowing stink


----------



## PCP777 (Apr 7, 2009)

I like being in a slip for a variety of reasons:

Easy to get on and off the boat for maintenance, loading heavy provisions (beer) etc.

There's a vibrant community on our docks, I know everyone around me and they help watch my boat in my absence.

In the summer I run a window AC unit through the forward hatch, I like having free water and electricity. Having a hose is great for scrubbing the boat down.

Easy access from boat to bathrooms, showers and pool as well as marina store

If I forget something in my car I don't have to row back.

More protected from waves etc. If you set the right dock lines and spring lines, you're going to be fine. This will never happen to my boat:


----------



## baboon (Aug 7, 2008)

Mooring may have an advantage as relates to reduced damage compared to a dock, and I do like the idea of catching a can in bad weather when short handed. The biggest problem seems to be other boaters. If your neighbors are not good with the chaffing gear, or do a bad job anchoring, they can float or drag into you. This happens with some frequency durring storms when one boat may get loose and damage several others. Last time I was at a very secure park mooring a power boat anchored way to close, used almost no scope, and left his craft to camp on shore for the night. I had a pretty restless night, although in the end he did not drag.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

PCP

while that sounds nice around here many a dock has floated off its pilings in a storm surge and took the boats still nicely up on the same land


The worst hit my boat ever took was on dry land in the cradle when a storm surge started floating things around the boat yard


----------



## PCP777 (Apr 7, 2009)

tommays said:


> PCP
> 
> while that sounds nice around here many a dock has floated off its pilings in a storm surge and took the boats still nicely up on the same land
> 
> The worst hit my boat ever took was on dry land in the cradle when a storm surge started floating things around the boat yard


Yeah, I guess I speak from the perspective of a lake where we don't have storm surge. 

On the east coast we never had problems in slips with any of my dad's boats on Long island Sound. People talk about dock damage but if you tie your boat up properly with good lines that should really never happen.

I still vote, 100% dock/slip.


----------



## fordo (Jul 3, 2006)

I have a mooring and I like it for the quiet and privacy it provides. Obviously, a slip is more convenient for access to land, supplies, electricity, showers, etc. but it is nice to have cocktails and dinner and sleep on the boat without your neighbor's music, halyard slap, air conditioner etc. You pays your money and takes your choice...


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

PCP777 said:


> if you tie your boat up properly with good lines that should really never happen.


Stuff does happen, even when all precautions are taken, it is possible.<O</O
Like I said, the storms that passed through our area last week have been well reported. Our marina is just inside the main channel that leads to the lake. From my slip to the lake is probably about a 1/4 mile. The channel is open to the West, we had 15 foot seas rolling right down the main channel and all that energy was dispersed in the little lake.<O</O
The marina staff was walking the docks for two days straight.<O</O
My boat was tied with 12 lines in 14 different places.<O</O
When I drove up to check on things, the boat was just barley staying off the dock and the center pilling, we were lucky. I snugged things up and said a prayer to St. Elmo.
Lines stretch, and fray.<O</O
Lots of dock lines snapped, it does happen.<O</O
The point being, on a can, there is nothing to hit in extreme conditions. 
<O></O>


----------



## PCP777 (Apr 7, 2009)

sailortjk1 said:


> Stuff does happen, even when all precautions are taken, it is possible.<O</O
> Like I said, the storms that passed through our area last week have been well reported. Our marina is just inside the main channel that leads to the lake. From my slip to the lake is probably about a 1/4 mile. The channel is open to the West, we had 15 foot seas rolling right down the main channel and all that energy was dispersed in the little lake.<O</O
> The marina staff was walking the docks for two days straight.<O</O
> My boat was tied with 12 lines in 14 different places.<O</O
> ...


Wow, that sounds like a monster storm.

Maybe nothing for you to hit, but if the mooring fails or some else fails and runs into you....

Still probably pretty rare.

I like the convenience of a dock. I'm not even sure if there are any moorings on our lake.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

PCP777 said:


> Maybe nothing for you to hit, but if the mooring fails or some else fails and runs into you....


I agree, there is still that possiblity.
and yes, this was an extreme example, but the first thought that came to mind was I would be better off further up the lake at anchor in a bay, than the next thought was.. there are empty mooring cans off our docks, I should have moved the boat to one of those.

BTW, PCP for a more detailed look at what I am referring to, go here...http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/58622-lake-michigan-storm.html


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Go figure just got home and theirs a high wind advisory 50 MPH tomorrow


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks for the input everyone. I think my cheap-ness will overcome my lazy-ness, and I will go for a mooring next year rather than a slip.


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

Down here on the beautiful Texas Gulf Coast, there very few moorings - most boats are in marinas in slips. The slips come two ways, floating docks or fixed piers. After a few hurricanes, most of the marinas with floating docks, increased the height of their bollards to keep them put in a 15-20 foot storm tide. If you are in a fixed pier slip, you can add tide risers to the bollards for a few bucks and a Saturday afternoon.
In the heat of the summer, it's nice to be in a slip with the 12K BTU AC cranking.


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

my storm thought with a mooring is if a boat does break loose and hit ya, it will typically rub then pass by. in a slip if a boat comes and hits ya normally it stays in your slip with you and beats ya up.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

We had our boat in a marina - it cost us $750 a month. We now have a swing mooring up the coast that costs us $65 a month.

Our travel time there is little different to what it was getting to the marina. We have to dingy out to the boat so our planning has to be better because we can't duck back and forth.

But as another post said, sometimes the mooring is a destination in itself. We have had occasions where we went to the boat to sleep over Friday night and go sailing the next morning. The weather turned nasty so we just stayed on our mooring which is in a delightful bay with good protection and great local fishing.

This is where we are.










I have no problems with our new choice.


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

PCP777 said:


> This will never happen to my boat:


I'm pretty sure that'll buff right out.

Mike


----------



## PCP777 (Apr 7, 2009)

sailortjk1 said:


> I agree, there is still that possiblity.
> and yes, this was an extreme example, but the first thought that came to mind was I would be better off further up the lake at anchor in a bay, than the next thought was.. there are empty mooring cans off our docks, I should have moved the boat to one of those.
> 
> BTW, PCP for a more detailed look at what I am referring to, go here...http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/58622-lake-michigan-storm.html


Wow, quite a bit more sporty than anything I'll ever see.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd point out that using a stern-rail mounted grill is illegal at a slip, at least in most of the USA...while it is perfectly legal on a boat that is on a mooring. Also, the boat on a mooring is able to swing and point into the wind, which can make the cabin far more comfortable, since you can more easily control the ventilation on the boat. Also, the open companionway will generally be protected from the rain on a mooring, since the boat will be facing into the wind, which is often not the case on a boat in a slip. 

The areas of comparison are cost, safety, convenience, comfort... A properly installed and maintained mooring wins on cost, safety, comfort, but is a bit less convenient.


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

sailingdog said:


> I'd point out that using a stern-rail mounted grill is illegal at a slip, at least in most of the USA...while it is perfectly legal on a boat that is on a mooring. .


It's permitted in most marinas along the Texas Gulf.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, the rules weren't really enforced until we had a couple of boats burn/explode last summer. That kind of kicked enforcement in to high gear..


----------



## PCP777 (Apr 7, 2009)

We have grills and picnic tables on the covered part of the docks.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

PaulinVictoria said:


> What are the restrictions on making your own mooring? I'm fortunate enough to live on the oceanfront and there are a few (rarely used) boats moored in the bay. It would certainly reduce my sailing budget, well OK, allow me to buy more toys, if I could moor up for free and just get a dingy to get out to her.


Thread tangent.
Depends on where you are located and what local laws are. In some communities, being a resident entitles you to mooring rights. I did this at my sister's house and for a whopping $25/year to the village hall I was entitled to deploy my own mooring for the season. 
I suggest you check with your local town/village/council clerks office to find out IF you can (legally), and where.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks Caleb, I did some more searching and it seems as long as the buoys etc are not in a shipping lane and comply with Transport Canada/CCG regs then you can pretty much do what you want. I can't seem to find if there are any local restrictions. All fairly irrelevant at the moment anyway as I don't yet have a boat.


----------



## mgiguere (May 22, 2004)

We like the mooring best for many reasons:

Easy to sail on and off short handed. Boat is head-to-wind and sails go up and down without a hassle...even single handed.

Fewer lines to deal with...in a slip you need Breast and Springs lines on both sides with enough scope to ride the tide (so you don't find you boat hanging from its lines). 

Pain in the butt to come and go...dodge other boats, navigat narrow passages with an engine that pulls to port in reverse...etc. Means fewer sailing days...easier to put around from the dock.

The boat is just happier on a mooring.

Better ventilation in hot weather...put up a wind-scoop.

Better visibility...no big power boats flanking you and ruining your visibility...

and many more, but it's late and can't think any more.

Moe
Crishelle
Chris Craft Apache 37 S&S sloop


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Why has no-one mentioned?*

I am a huge fan of moorings over marinas, the sailors slum. However I NEVER trust a mooring I didn't build or inspect before using. Chains rust, ropes rot and some are just not up to the challenge of holding either a 30,000 pound boat, or a bleach bottle depending on how old/insufficient it really is. In addition to how well it is built you also have to be careful about how you lead your lines. I built a "Bomb Proof" mooring a few years ago, and had complete faith in it. I was the week link. I led the two 3/4'' lines that connected to two 3/8'' chains by a massive galvanised swivel, through my hawse pipes and onto a solid post. That was my undoing. In a storm, 72 knot gusts recorded nearby, the lines chafed through at the pipes. I had chafe gear in place, leather and exhaust hose. Had I led the lines over the bow roller I would have been fine. Instead I had a winter in a boat yard and a big insurance premium increase. All that said if you don't know for a fact that the mooring you are about to tie to is in good shape, drop your anchor, thats what they are there for, just use lots of scope.

PS is there a way to change my screen name? One typo and I am going to look like an idiot every time I post.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

mgiguere said:


> We like the mooring best for many reasons:
> 
> Easy to sail on and off short handed. Boat is head-to-wind and sails go up and down without a hassle...even single handed.
> 
> ...


I'll add a couple

Privacy from your neighbors,
no nosey dock neighbor walkng past at 5 am,
no loud stereo blasting from you next door neighbor who loves Rap or Hip Hop,


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

*Skip the hose as chafe gear - it is as bad as the pipe.*



PrarieRose said:


> I am a huge fan of moorings over marinas, the sailors slum. However I NEVER trust a mooring I didn't build or inspect before using. Chains rust, ropes rot and some are just not up to the challenge of holding either a 30,000 pound boat, or a bleach bottle depending on how old/insufficient it really is. In addition to how well it is built you also have to be careful about how you lead your lines. I built a "Bomb Proof" mooring a few years ago, and had complete faith in it. I was the week link. I led the two 3/4'' lines that connected to two 3/8'' chains by a massive galvanised swivel, through my hawse pipes and onto a solid post. That was my undoing. In a storm, 72 knot gusts recorded nearby, the lines chafed through at the pipes. I had chafe gear in place, leather and exhaust hose. Had I led the lines over the bow roller I would have been fine. Instead I had a winter in a boat yard and a big insurance premium increase. All that said if you don't know for a fact that the mooring you are about to tie to is in good shape, drop your anchor, thats what they are there for, just use lots of scope.
> 
> PS is there a way to change my screen name? One typo and I am going to look like an idiot every time I post.


Hose isn't slippery and trhe rain/spray can't keep it wet inside. Go to tubular webbing. I have used this for many years, it's cheap, and the wear goes to zero where protected; the line will be retired from sun-wear elsewhere.

BlueWater 2" Climb-Spec Tubular Webbing at REI.com


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

PCP777 said:


> People talk about dock damage but if you tie your boat up properly with good lines that should really never happen.


That is far from the reality in a real storm. During the Perfect Storm the boat I worked on at the time was at the most protected dock in Little Harbor, NH.

She was 55 feet and when the break water at the mouth of the harbor went under water they had four to five foot breakers coming in on top of high winds. I was at sea at the time on a delivery and could not help and had my own set of problems.

Sadly the boat was snapping 3/4" dock lines like guitar strings. The minute the dock line came in contact with anything, gunwhale, dock etc. it would snap like a shot gun. There were four guys there for nearly 20 hours replacing dock lines, fenders and running the engines to lighten loads yet the boat still sustained well over 100k in damage. The owner dropped off a spool of 3/4" three strand and they went through the entire spool in 20 hours even end over ending some lines. Low tide offerd some respite from the breakers but the winds still howled

The photos below are the result of a Nor'Easter at a dock. These boats were secured as best as could be but still bit the docks and sank.









A few days after the storm:









My boat survived that storm, on her mooring, without even so much as a scratch.

Here's a video of that storm. All the boats on moorings in this cove survived too.

I'll take a mooring over a dock any day of the week in a real storm..

YouTube - Why Not To Cut Corners On Your Mooring


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

PrarieRose said:


> I was the week link. I led the two 3/4'' lines that connected to two 3/8'' chains by a massive galvanised swivel, through my hawse pipes and onto a solid post. That was my undoing. In a storm, 72 knot gusts recorded nearby, the lines chafed through at the pipes. I had chafe gear in place, leather and exhaust hose. Had I led the lines over the bow roller I would have been fine..


Depending upon your bow roller you probably would have seen a failure mode even sooner. Bow rollers on most boats are not designed for storm force loads.









That picture below caused by a regular old working anchor not even a mooring.

Your pendants failed most likely due to heat fatigue. Any sort of "hose" is a terribly bad idea, and leather is not much better. A woven textile is a far better chafe protector because it allows the pendant to remain wet and cooler as water easily passes through woven materials. This allows cooling and the heat can also escape helping the pendant stay cool and preventing heat fatigue failures. Nylon begins to fail at 300f which is actually easy to reach under the right chafe conditions. Slide down a rope and tell me how quickly heat develops and burns you hands. Now concentrate that heat in one location for hours inside a water proof hose that acts as a heat insulator.

You also want LONG pendants. Sharp angles over a bow chock lead to compression of the pendants fibers generating even more heat at the chock/pendant intersection. A long pendant with a low angle will see considerably less chafe & heat generation than a short one with a steep angle.
*
This is a good pendant angle:*









*This is a horrendous pendant angle, plus the anchor will like case a failure too, either way this boat is doomed to a higher potential for failure in a storm:*








*
ALWAYS remove your anchor before storms or anytime it may come in contact with the pendant. This is a fairly new pendant with perhaps a month or two of use in CALM conditions. The anchor has already begun to eat this very expensive Yale Polydine Pendant. Imagine what will happen in a storm.*.


----------



## PCP777 (Apr 7, 2009)

Maine Sail said:


> That is far from the reality in a real storm. During the Perfect Storm the boat I worked on at the time was at the most protected dock in Little Harbor, NH.
> 
> She was 55 feet and when the break water at the mouth of the harbor went under water they had four to five foot breakers coming in on top of high winds. I was at sea at the time on a delivery and could not help and had my own set of problems.
> 
> ...


If I had to deal with tide or weather like that I'd have to agree with you. My opinion is based on being in a land locked lake. Crazy pics and video, thank you.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Maine Sail said:


> Depending upon your bow roller you probably would have seen a failure mode even sooner. Bow rollers on most boats are not designed for storm force loads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks to everyone for posting better ideas regarding chafe gear. I have certainly changed my materials used for this purpose since the incident two years ago. As far as bow rollers go, mine is a 1'' stainless post horisontally mounted throught a bushing and through a 1/4'' stainless bracket through my bowsprit and 3.5'' bronze rollers. Nothing short of the hand of god is going to bend that. That said, 24 hours at 70+ knots of wind feels pretty godlike.

Thanks for the feedback everyone, and yes, I still would rather a mooring to a dock any day except provisioning day.

Still waiting for advice on how to correct the spelling of my screen name.


----------

